# aluminum smoker?



## oldvirginiajoe (Nov 27, 2012)

I have an upright, aluminum baker's cabinet. It is roughly 2' x 2' x 6' high, on caster wheels, with slots inside for sliding sheet (baking) pans. Has a full-height door on one side, with flat panel top. You see these in bakeries as places to store rising bread dough, or donut assortments, or food utensils, or any other food-related  needs.  I am wondering if anyone knows if there is any reason I should not use such a piece of food storage equipment as a cool (or even hot) smoking chamber for meats? I could arrange it with smoke sticks to suspend sausages in there, or jerky screens, or any other number of items to process, unless there is evidence to warn me away from this idea. I saw a guy on a cable TV show recently smoking butts in an old upright reefer cabinet, which was probably stainless steel, but probably had some interior aluminum surfaces as well. Did not know if aluminum, when heated, is a hazard or not. I know there are some who believe aluminum pots in contact with foods cause alzheimers disease. This would not be in contact with the meats--just a shell to contain the smoke and heat. What do y'all know about this? Thanks.     OVJ


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 27, 2012)

OVJ, that is what a lot of people use for a smoker...... I have been looking for one for a long time myself to do just that with it......There should not be a problem with what you are wanting to do......The only thing is that aluminum is a fairly soft material so don't bring you heat source in direct contact with the material or it may melt....other than that you will have a great smoker......OH! and remember 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... Take plenty of pictures of your build.....


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 27, 2012)

That is what I did. I studded the outside of the cabinet, insulated and sided with pole building metal.  I had 3/16 piece of steel cut that fit tight all the way around. Then cut a whole for a stove element. I can make my smoker smaller or larger by moving it as a shelf.













DSCN7070.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 27, 2012






Element towards the front upper vents to the rear, room for AMNPS behind the element.

This cabinet fits full or 1/2 size baking sheets which I use for drip pans.













DSCN7178.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 27, 2012


















DSCN7192.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 27, 2012


----------



## dave turner (Nov 27, 2012)

O.V.J.  What a cool idea with the cover.I was building a cover for mine out of wood but got a little carried away. my wife said it looks like a out house little bigger then i need.wish i would of seen this before i started.o well nice job.as for the smoker i have seen afew made out of old warmers i would use until someone told me a good reason not too as long as you dont forget (alzheimers)why. Lookin good smoke on.!!


----------



## roller (Nov 27, 2012)

Wish I could find one of those...


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 27, 2012)

The pictures I posted are when it was just built. I was having problems with too much smoke and creosote build up at the time. Now the inside is dry looking and is coated with smoke. My guess is the aluminum is sealed with smoke. We joke about it looking like an outhouse.


----------

